# Woodwinked vs Sable and...



## pooh85 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi girls! I would buy some e/s for a golden-brown-bronze palette
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I'm not sure. I like woodwinked (it's seems so soft an creamy) , sable, bronze, mulch. but I would know the different between them, because I have to make a call-order. I prefer colors with warm shade. thanks

ps. sorry for my english!!


----------



## couturesista (Jun 28, 2008)

I have woodwinked and bronze, and I love them both! I"m a NC 50 and if I wear woodwinked I'll sometimes wear bronze in the 1/3 over ww and blend in the crease in V. Both are easy for me to work with and the go with alot of other colors. If your doing a nuetral palette why not just get all of them, ( if you can, of course, GAS PRICES EEKKK) That way you would have a range of different neutrals, Patina is also another good neutral! HTH


----------



## pooh85 (Jun 28, 2008)

thank you! I'm nc 30 in winter, I have an olive skin tone, dark brown eyes, golden very light brown hair. So do you think that bronze and woodwinked aren't too similar! that's fantastic, I can buy 3 e/s, price in Italy are very high!


----------



## couturesista (Jun 28, 2008)

On me they're very different, I think they  look different in the pan too! Bronze seems to be a bit more goldy like and has a dark shade to it, woodwinked seems lighter and has a shimmer, IMO. Bronze shimmers a bit too! I'm not to good with the different textures of the shadows, I just know what works for me and what I like. If at work now, I was going to try to do some swatches for you. MAybe another Spektrette can do some for you, or you can do a search on here for the two shades. There's a forum that allows members to discuss individual products and they give their opinions and ratings HTH!


----------



## pooh85 (Jun 28, 2008)

thank you so much!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 28, 2008)

i have woodwinked (wore it today in fact!) it is the most amazing colour! it goldy bronzey that i use when i want a more natural look - well natural for me anyways!! i usually use it with shroom as  a highlight.


----------



## juxt123 (Jun 28, 2008)

i have bronze and sable..

they are completely different and both a must!

Bronze has gold undertones and sable has more red and purple


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 29, 2008)

Moved to Recommendations.


----------



## pooh85 (Jun 29, 2008)

sorry, I didn't seen that space. Today I have seen woodwinked , it' so particular! Also antiqued seems good!


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 30, 2008)

Woodwinked is amazing you should definitely get that one! Bronze is also beautiful, I'd choose it instead of Mulch because Mulch is a bit on the red side.. I dont have Sable but for the third one you could try Amber Lights! <3


----------



## monter (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't have Woodwinked, but I do have Sable, Mulch, and Bronze.

Bronze is very much a bronze! It's pretty different from Mulch and Sable. Very warm, I like it a lot. I wear it a lot for a simple smoky eye with Shroom and Embark.

Sable and Mulch are pretty similar, though Sable has more pink and maybe yellow and Mulch has more gold/brown/red. Mulch is deeper than Sable, I guess, an seems to be a truer "brown" to me. (My color description is't very good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I guess my recs would be for Mulch and Bronze for sure, if you're looking for bronze/browns!


----------



## pooh85 (Jun 30, 2008)

thank you girls!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 30, 2008)

*I LOVE Woodwinked...it IS soft and creamy (it's a Veluxe Pearl, so that's why it is so blendable and creamy. All the VP's are great, but this one seems like it's even better than the others! VP's are *SUCH* a wonderful texture..MAC sure did this one right!)..and,  the color of Woodwinked is BEYOND gorgeous!!*


*I would also go for Bronze..I love coppers, browns, and bronzes, and Bronze is the creme de la creme of them all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! I would most highly reccomend this one..IMO, Bronze is a staple x2!*


*Also, if you have a lil' extra cash, try Tempting...This is simply beautiful. What a stellar product! I use this one a LOT (I'm always trying to justify using it..I don't wanna use it TOO much, and have the same look everyday, but I just love it that much that I'm always making 'excuses' to use it!!!) I think those three should definetly be in a Neutrals/Browns palette...No doubt about it!*


----------



## pooh85 (Jun 30, 2008)

thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I 'll buy woodwinked and bronze, after I have read your words I can't wait! I like also all that glitters.


----------



## Perple1 (Jun 30, 2008)

I have them all; Bronze, Mulch, Sable, Woodwinked, All That Glitters, Patina, and Antiqued. They're ALL different and worth having IMHO!!!  They're warmed toned and range from light to dark, some metallic in nature. Also, depending on the look you're going for, they can lean to the cooler side as well. Whatever you decide, you won't be sorry!!! ;-)


----------



## nunu (Jun 30, 2008)

woodwinked is an amzing colour, you should get it.


----------



## pooh85 (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Perple1* 

 
_I have them all; Bronze, Mulch, Sable, Woodwinked, All That Glitters, Patina, and Antiqued. They're ALL different and worth having IMHO!!! They're warmed toned and range from light to dark, some metallic in nature. Also, depending on the look you're going for, they can lean to the cooler side as well. Whatever you decide, you won't be sorry!!! ;-)_

 
Hi!thank you! i'd like have  one light, one medium, one dark. I think i'll buy all, but for this moment what you can recommende me? I like warm tone.


----------



## Leilani78 (Jun 30, 2008)

Woodwinked is my favorite and my HG MAC shadow and the Veluxe Pearl texture is amazing. 

All That Glitters: Pinky-beige with gold
Woodwinked: tarnished gold, bronze e/s
Sable: plummy bronze
Satin Taupe: Taupe, purple grey e/s

Here's some swatches to help you out





L-R: All That Glitters, Woodwinked, Sable, Satin Taupe
all taken in natural lighting
I'm an NC42 on the face, who knows what my hand is, but its slightly darker than my face.


----------



## pooh85 (Jun 30, 2008)

thank you so much!!! this swatch is very useful!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 30, 2008)

Like it's been said, they're all different. 
If I had to pick three, I'd go with All That Glitters, Woodwinked, and Bronze. 
You could do All That Glitters on the lid, Woodwinked in the crease, and Bronze in the outer V. Or Woodwinked on the lid, All That Glitters to highlight, and Bronze in the crease/outer V. I'm sure there's more you can do, but that's just off the top of my head.


----------

